# Wheat Beer Kit/recipe



## Gout (17/7/03)

I am planing to make a wheat beer and think i might take GMK's advice and use my 1Kg of Extra Pale Malt with this kit and a SAF wheat yeast... or kit yeast?

Whats a good kit to start with?

Ben


----------



## Doc (18/7/03)

Beer Makers Bavarian Wheat and the Morgans Golden Sheaf Wheat kits are both great starting points.

I would also add 500g-1kg of the Morgans Master Blend Extract Wheat Malt to it too.

Avoid using the kit yeast. I haven't used the SafAle Wheat (k97) yeast (but have a couple of sachets in the fridge). Reportedly it is more useful for a Kolsch. I believe that they make a T58 dried yeast which is more of a wheat beer yeast.

If you can get hold of it try the White Labs WLP300 or the Wyeast 3068 (both are good wheat beer yeasts).

Cheers,
Doc


----------



## GMK (18/7/03)

I concur with DOC ref Morgans Golden Sheaf - very nice - made before.
Beermakers i haven't.
Muntons make a good wheat beer - but it can be a little heavy.

Have used both k97 and T58.

Prefer K97.

IMO - some of the liquid wheat yeasts - not sure which - create some bananna/clove like aromas and flavours - they are suppose to - i dont like the flavour profile.

I have used S189 and S25 lager yeasts with my wheat beers and they have turned out great. 
Not 100% true to style - but homebrewers are allowed to be creative and think outside the keg...i mean square.


----------



## Snow (18/7/03)

I've made a very nice wheat beer with the ESB 3kg Bavarian Wheat kit and the Wyeast 3068 Weinstephan liquid yeast. This is a fabulous yeast and I really recommend it. Your 1kg of extra pale malt with this kit will go really well, but you'll have an alcohol level of around 5.7%. You may want to consider boiling the malt extract with some Northern Brewer hops for about 20-30 mins to get the IBUs up and add some more flavour.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## kook (18/7/03)

I've got a kit-based wheatbeer in primary at the moment:

1 can of coopers wheat (brewmaster? series)
1KG of liquid wheat malt extract
300g of wheat malt
200g of pale malt.
25g of hallertau hersbucker pellets

I just mashed the pale and wheat malt for 90 minutes in a thermos, drained it into a big saucepan, sparged with a thermos full of water. Boiled that with the liquid wheat malt extract. Once I had hot break, I added 15g of the hops, boiled them for 1/2 hr, then added the 10g left over and boiled for another 10 minutes. Turned off the heat, added the can, dumped all that in the fermenter. Topped up with cold water to 19L and pitched 500ml starter of WY3068.

I personally havent had good results with the safwheat. The beers turned out fine, just not a wheat beer by style though. I like my wheatbeers bavarian/german style, ie with banana/clove notes.

I've done a beer before pretty much identical to the beer above, except I used 2KG of liquid wheat extract, and an overall volume of 23L. It turned out bloody tasty.


----------



## Gout (18/7/03)

Thanks Guys I cant wait to try this out! 

just got to let the Lager finish then Away i go!

thanks for the help! my mouth is wetting with the thoughts mmmmm beer


----------



## Gout (29/7/03)

Ok i have now rather than reduce my stocks i somehow now have 700% more stock

anyway now i have the Morgans Golden Sheaf kit, + extra pale male, 1.5kg wheat malt, + grains like wheat malt etc and 

saaz, hallertau por goldings etc etc hops

so whats a A1 fantastic recipie 

i also have the Wyeast 3068 Weinstephan liquid yeast

idea's, i dont know if i should make it with all wheat or the EPale malt...

any aditional grain to help and what hops should i use for a wheat beer.


Idea of age times? if its 6 months i'll do it in the bottles otherwise i'll keg it


----------



## Linz (29/7/03)

Ben said:


> anyway now i have the Morgans Golden Sheaf kit, + extra pale male,


Hey Ben,

Just in case no-one has mentioned it before.......but this is a brewing forum.


Your home life ,I feel, is best kept of the list :blink: :huh:


----------



## Gout (29/7/03)

Maybe i have had a few to many stouts tonight but i dont get ya

"Your home life ,I feel, is best kept of the list"

what ya mean "of the list"?

 :chug: 
Home brewing ..... is my life and what a life it is



Edit i just looked at my post.... Your right i really should not have typed that.... (male was ment to be malt ) 

(was at work type quick)



sorry hope i didn't excite anyone


----------

